# Service tire monitor system light on dash?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

court22 said:


> So I am thinking there might be a correlation between the Key fob not working and the monitor warning?


Yes, they use the same receiver - located in that plastic on the windshield behind the inside rear view mirror. It's not common, but I think one or two forum members have had trouble with it.

I think if you attempt the tire relearn process, it will fail. If the receiver is dead, it won't be able to learn.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Incredibly stupid, valves have non-replaceable batteries, cheapest price is around 30 bucks per valve if you can change it yourself. Technology for using the transmitter to power the valves is like over 35 years old. Kid with a five year old vehicle is running into the same problem, his dealer wants 82 bucks per tire to replace them,

Just for the stupid convenience of checking your tire pressure from the inside of your vehicle, have a congress that is really smoking crack. Mine are a couple of PSI off, more made in China crap and worthless to use for filling your tires. Need an assistant to sit in the vehicle and tell you when to stop.

Can buy one of these in the 60 buck range now, but sure can't trust those made in China gauges, tested some against my NTIS standard gauges, 10 PSI off at 30 PSI. Operates off your battery. Sure can buy a case of beer at a convenience gas station, but very few have air. Dealers and tire shops have banker hours and will charge for this service.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

First off, are you saying that you have remote start on your car? "This morning the key fob wasn't working so I unlocked the car/started it the old fashioned way." Does your tire pressure monitor still come up on your DIC (Driver Information Center)? If so, what are the readings IT shows? If everything looks normal I would first start with the easiest possible solution and find that extra key fob. Just throwing this out there but through all your dealer repairs, have they ever checked/replaced your negative battery cable? Good luck to you!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum and we are happy to help out! First you say you have a 2011 Chevy Cruze and this is the first problem you have in 2.5 years, you are doing good. What kind LS, LT, LTZ, Eco? I am trying to understand your problem Your TPMS, have you tried resetting the light using the TPMS relearn on the menu using the turn signal button to get to the TPMS display location where it displays the individual tire pressures. If they look OK and @ similar across the board, hit the button on the end of the turn signal and it will ask if you want to relearn select yes and it should resolve your issues with the TPMS light. Replace the battery in you FOB if there is a problem with that.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think this is her first problem as she states: " I am out of warranty so anything I can do at home for free is much more preferred as I have spent so much money on fixing this **** thing the whole time I have owned it". Also, with the relearn she will have to do the: remove air from tire until the beep process and she probably doesn't have a pump to refill her tires handy.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd work on getting at least one fob to work first. If that receiver is dead, there will be no TPMS relearn.

The fob test is pretty simple. If the fob doesn't work, replace battery. If it still doesn't work, try other fob and repeat. If it's still bad, it's dealer time. You can check with a trusted mechanic, but I'm not sure if they'd have to tools or access to the parts to deal with this.


----------



## pamelarf (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a 2015 Cruze LT my service tire monitor system came on what does this mean?


----------

